

Envaulted Is A Cashback Program On Steroids - emilyann
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/20/envaulted-is-a-cashback-program-on-steroids/

======
imcqueen
does anyone know if this will work with a Chase Freedom card? Theoretically
you already get the 1% cashback there too.

